# Other > Off Topic >  Revolutionary Bicycle Hybrid Built With Desktop 3D Printer

## 3dprintau

Here is a story about a guy from Australia that has developed a hybrid bicycle 
http://www.3d-printers.com.au/2015/0...op-3d-printer/

----------


## alimama95

One of the historical revolution to have a great bike

----------

